#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  mannen????!!!!!!!

## rmaak

ik ben een marokkaanse vrouw van 41 jaar. ben op zoek naar een marokkaanse man rond mijn leeftijd, lief, eerlijk, verzorgt. gewoon. maar ik vind hem niet, mannen zijn allemaal op hetzelfde uit. als ze horen dat je gescheiden bent willen ze maar een ding. sex dus. ben steeds weer zo terleurgesteld.........
voor mij kan sex niet voor het huwelijk, maar blijkbaar ben ik de enige die daar zo over denkt. Wat is er aan de hand???? zijn er dan geen mannen die het geluk zoeken, liefde wederzijds respect, vriendschap op de eerst plaats en de sex maakt het alleen maar mooier. 

mannen wat willen jullie????????

----------


## bukhari

De Imaan van de mannen van deze tijd is ver weg te zoeken omdat ze alleen een maagd als vrouw willen hebben terwijl ze weten dat trouwen met een gescheiden- of een weduwe vrouw in de ogen van Allah een zeer goede daad is. Wat ook heel erg is dat als ze niet trouwen, dat ze dan wel de nodige respect moeten hebben voor weduwe - of gescheiden vrouwen maar dat hebben ze niet .

Ze vergissen een ding dat ook hun zusters en de dochters het ook zou kunnen overkomen! Daar zijn ze te man voor om daarover zorgen te maken en zoveel respect hebben ze ook niet meer voor hun eigen zusters en dochters!!

Ik hoop dat een oprechte man gauw op uw pad komt Insha Allah!
Wa Assalam
Jahangir shah

[email protected]

----------


## f_marokaantje

Wijze WOorden vOor een man ;-)

----------


## rmaak

leuk dat ook eens te horen van een man
weet je "ze lachen mij gewoon uit, als ik zeg dat sex voor het huwelijk haram is" niemand gelooft mij als ik zeg dat ik mij daar aan hou.

overlaats kreeg ik nog een mailtje van iemand waar ik ooit mee heb afgesproken. hij zei dat hij nu iemand heeft leren kennen die wel met hem sex wil, en de sex is heeeeel goed zei hij. 

ik moest maar veranderen en het ook maar doen, dan pas zou ik mij gelukkig voelen en wat kalmer worden.

hopeloos

----------


## Mercy

De sex is heeeeeeeel goed! ?????

Dat is heel betrekkelijk.. Zijn ze dr allebei gelukkig bij.. Dat is de vraag!

Hij kan ***** wat hij wil, maar wat heeft ie dr verder aan? Heeft ie n maatje? Iemand met wie hij kan praten? Of de rest van zn leven kan delen???? Iemand die hij met goed fatsoen aan zn familie kan voorstellen?

En dan ook nog.... Hoe voelt zij zich dr bij!? Kan zij hier echt mee leven? Als het alleen maar om sex gaat, dan is de rest van je leven erg leeg..

Heb n hoop mee gemaakt.. En meid, geen sex voor het huwelijk?! Dat is waarschijnlijk de beste beslissing die je ooit kan maken!!!!

Heeeel veeeel succes!!!!!

En degene die het echt waard is, die is ook bereid met je te trouwen EN te wachten tot die tijd!!!!

----------


## bukhari

Vraag aan degene kerel of hij ook goed vindt of zijn zus(je) ook sex mag hebben met de eerste beste jongen die ze tegenkomt! (ik stel mij beschikbaar voor zijn zusje!)
Trouwens heeft zijn moeder ook zo gedaan? Wil hij ook met een meisje trouwen die al tig kerels gehad heeft? Als het daarop komt, gaat die zielige vent op zoek naar een maagd en omdat voor elkaar te krijgen, gaat hij scheinheilige spelen dat ie goede moslim is. Vraag ook aan hem wat de Islam en zijn ouders hierover zeggen! Als je dat aan hem vraagt, durft hij nooit en nooit zijn gezicht voor de rest van zijn leven aan jou te vertonen als hij een echte kerel is. Maar dat is hij sowiezo niet! 
Ik bespaar niemand dus mij ook niet! Om eerlijk te zijn als man zijnde heb ik ook mijn tekortkomingen en dat geef ik eerlijk toe en vraag Allah ook om vergevenis, maar iemand op slechte pad leiden, zou ik nooit en nooit in mijn hoofd halen dan ben ik nog grote zondaar.
Islam is de 1e religie die de vrouw hun recht en respect heeft gegeven dankzij Allah en de Profeet (S.A.W.). Vandaar dat de paradijs ook onder de voeten van de moeder is en niet onder de voeten van vader!

Moge onze zuster, broeders de ware weg der Islam volgen en degen die volgen, blijven volgen!

"Allah Humma Salle Ala Mohammedin Wa Ale Mohammed" 

Wa Assalam
Jahangir Shah

P.s. mocht er zijn dat u met een probleem zit of een mogelijk advies zou willen, laat mij weten misschien dat ik u daarmee zou kunnen helpen. Als ik zelf niet kan helpen, ga ik op zoek naar de mensen die ik ken die wel zouden kunnen helpen want dat is ook Islam. Men hoeft niet altijd te vragen dat ze problemen hebben, maar je kan zelf ook aan ze vragen. [email protected]

Bedankt voor jullie reacites!

----------


## bukhari

> _Geplaatst door f_marokaantje_ 
> *Wijze WOorden vOor een man ;-)*



Fck the world
I live in my own world! Komt Allah ook in jou wereld voor of niet? Zo ja en nee in dezelfde wereld leven jou ouders, familie leden, vrienden, de heilige plaatsen zoals Ka'bah en overige heilige plaatsten. Ben je nog van mening van F.ck the world? Naar mijn gevoel wil dit niets anders zeggen dan ondankbaarheid en frustraties richting aan Allah en de rest.

Denk aub goed over na

Jahangir Shah

----------


## bukhari

Sex is geweldig en gezond mits je verantwoord doet hetzij door veilige vrijen en hetzij binnen de grenzen van het geloof. Sex is wel een moment opname van enkele minuten en dan is de lol af na enkele minuten terwijl en dag 24 uur heeft. Sex is belangrijk maar ook weer niet zo belangrijk dat alles en alles daar om heen draait. 

Groetjes en Wa Assalam

Jahangir Shah

----------


## rmaak

een paar jaar geleden had ik ook iemand leren kennen.
we kregen steeds ruzie in verband met sex, ik vond en vind nog steeds dat het niet kan voor het huwelijk. hij dreigde steeds om op een ander te gaan als ik het niet wou. want zonder sex kan hij niet leven. hahahaha ndus hoefde het voor mij niet meer
voor mij is het belangrijk.vriendschap wederzijds respect, graag bij elkaar zijn en van elkaar houden komt op de eerst plaats.
dus ik kom die kerel twee jaar geleden terug tegen in Marokko?
aan de praat geraakt, hij ging een vrouw van Marokko trouwen want de vrouwen in Europa neuken er maar op los. die in Marokko zijn nog allemaal maagd;-)
hij kan het weten, hij vind niet dat een hoer de moeder van zijn kinderen kan zijn???!!!!!
wat maakt het van hem, hij die met alle vrouwen het bed induikt
waarom denken mannen dat het voor hun ok is, en als een vrouw het doet ze een hoer is. HET IS TOCH HARAM VOOR ALLEBEI?NIET

----------


## rmaak

bukari 

bedankt, fijn om te weten dat er iemand is waar ik bij terecht kan
zal er zeker gebruik van maken indien ik dat nodig mocht hebben.

chokran

----------


## Beta

> mannen wat willen jullie???????? [/B]


Een jonge mokkel en zeker geen bedorven rmaak.

Beta

----------


## rmaak

beta

je voelt je aangesproken.....
een gevoelige snaar geraakt :-(

----------


## bukhari

Bedankt dat jij mij waard vindt om mogelijk eens keer raad te plegen voor een goede en oprechte advies indien je ooit eens keer nodig denk te hebben. 

Groetjes en Wa Assalam
Jahangir Bukhari

----------


## f_marokaantje

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *Fck the world
> I live in my own world! Komt Allah ook in jou wereld voor of niet? Zo ja en nee in dezelfde wereld leven jou ouders, familie leden, vrienden, de heilige plaatsen zoals Ka'bah en overige heilige plaatsten. Ben je nog van mening van F.ck the world? Naar mijn gevoel wil dit niets anders zeggen dan ondankbaarheid en frustraties richting aan Allah en de rest.
> 
> Denk aub goed over na
> 
> Jahangir Shah*


Daarom heb ik het ook gewijzigd  :Wink:

----------


## bukhari

Ben blij dat je het veranderd hebt maar waar ik wel minder blij om bent, is dat je liefdes verdriet hebt. En hoe moet ik nou daarvoor een oplossing zoeken? 
Ik probeer het toch maar en hoop dat de (on)nodige traantjes doet verminderen of helemaal doet verdwijnen.
Als eerste: Wie mooi wilt zijn, moet lijden en wie verlief is, moet helaas ook vaak lijden. Alles is betrekkelijk, zo liefde ook maar de liefde voor Allah is eeuwig. Na de liefde van Allah komt de liefde van ouders en familie. Liefde voor een partner is eeuwig zolang je gelukkig - en bijelkaar bent en wanneer dat niet meer zo is, ontstaat liefdes verdriet of als je iemand heel leuk vindt en hem/haar niet kan krijgen door welke reden dan ook ontstaat ook liefdes verdriet. Als jij om degene geeft en hij niet om jou of als hij met een ander vandoor is gegaan is, is hij het niet waard. In dat geval verdient hij jou niet eens! Waarom zou jij om hem gaan verdrietig voelen als hij mogelijk met een ander aan het rollenbollen is. Wanneer je verdriet hebt, richt tot Allah en vraag hem om hulp. Je kan ook Istekhara doen door op bepaalde manieren advies aan Allah te vragen over een bepaalde onderwerp waar jij graag goede raad zou willen hebben dus o.a. liefde, examens, nieuwe baan een zaak opzetten etc 
Je kunt dit doen door bijvoorbeeld 2 Raka sala te doen en daarna ga je zitten op de gebedkleedje en pak je de Quran. Vervolgens ga je de Quran onwillekeurig openen en daarvaan ga je 8 pagina's doorbladeren. Als je de 8e pagina hebt doorgebladerd hebt (is de pagina aan je rechtzijde), ga je de eerste 3 regels overslaan en vanaf de 4e t/m-6e regel ga je de Quran tekst lezen en de betekenis ervan. Klint de tekst positief, dan is de antwoord op jou vraag positief en klinkt het negatief is de antwoord op jou vraag negatief. Stel nou dat de volgende tekst staat " Mensen die andere mensen onrecht aandoen, zullen heel zwaar gestraft worden door Allah's toorn" Dit is een negatieve tekst hetgeen een NEE IS op de vraag!! Ik heb zelf ook ooit liedes verdriet gehad toen mijn vrouw wegging. Ze was Hindoe en bekeerd tot Islam uit haar vrijewil dus niet opgedrongen. Ze deed af en toe aan de Islam maar niet veel en Ramadhan was voor haar meer een dieet maand dan een heilige maand. Toen ze wegging, begon ze steeds minder te voelen voor de Islam en meer voor Hindoeisme. Ik had daar altijd aan getwijfels en wilde wel zeker van de zaak zijn want ze wilde wel weer bij me komen en kids nemen. Ik heb aan mijn goede praktiserende vriend gevraagd of ze wel of niet Moslim was. Hij ging voor mij door de Istekhara uitzoeken. Je gelooft je ogen niet uit wat er uitkwam. Ik weet even de aya niet maar heb nog steeds heel goed bewaard. De volgende antwoord uit: "Ze zijn degene die door bepaade omstandighede iets anders worden en als er weer bepaalde omstandigheden voordoen, keren ze terug naar datgene wat ze geweest zijn. In werkelijk zij zijn noch het een en ander". Met andere woorden: Ze was Hindoe en ze leerde mijn kennen en ging met mij trouwen en ze werd Moslim maar toen we uitelkaar gingen, begon ze meer te voelen voor Hindoeisme wat ze geweest was. Als ze echt Hindoe geweest was, zou ze nooit Moslim worden en als ze echt Moslim werd, zou ze nooit weer Hindoe worden. Ze dus noch Hindoe noch Moslim. Ik was blij toen ik het advies van Allah kreeg via de Quran en wist gelijk dat ik nooit en nooit met zo'n vrouw kinderen ga nemen. Ik moet wel heel eerlijk bekennen dat ik heel erg verslagen was door de verdriet. Achteraf gezien is beter geweest dat het zo gelopen is want Allah is alles wetend en die heeft het beste met zijn gelovigen. Hij laat je nooit in de steek maar wij laten Hem (onzelf) wel keer op keer in de steek terwijl wij Hem nodig hebben en niet Hij ons! 

Mijn lieve Allah waar haal ik dit energie vandaan en waarom doe ik dat? Ik hoop dat mijn energie niet een verspilde energie is want ik had netzo goed wat Islamitische tekst van Engels naar NL kunnen vertalen waar ik en vele andere mensen mogelijk veel meer aan hebben dan dit stukje. Allah zal het beter weten en zonder zijn wil gebeurt niets, maar gelukkig heeft Allah we aan ons de keuze gegeven om die te maken. Als ik reacties over dit artikel lees, weet ik meer hoe en wat!

Wa Assalam 
Jahangir Shah

P.s. ik heb een aantal hele mooie islamitische artikels die je zeker zou moeten lezen uit je verdriet te komen. Als je door het lezen van die informatie, de nodige traantjes de vrije loop laat gaan, zal dat Insha Allah tot je goede daden gerekend worden. Laat het mij weten aub.

----------


## f_marokaantje

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *Ben blij dat je het veranderd hebt maar waar ik wel minder blij om bent, is dat je liefdes verdriet hebt. En hoe moet ik nou daarvoor een oplossing zoeken? 
> Ik probeer het toch maar en hoop dat de (on)nodige traantjes doet verminderen of helemaal doet verdwijnen.
> Als eerste: Wie mooi wilt zijn, moet lijden en wie verlief is, moet helaas ook vaak lijden. Alles is betrekkelijk, zo liefde ook maar de liefde voor Allah is eeuwig. Na de liefde van Allah komt de liefde van ouders en familie. Liefde voor een partner is eeuwig zolang je gelukkig - en bijelkaar bent en wanneer dat niet meer zo is, ontstaat liefdes verdriet of als je iemand heel leuk vindt en hem/haar niet kan krijgen door welke reden dan ook ontstaat ook liefdes verdriet. Als jij om degene geeft en hij niet om jou of als hij met een ander vandoor is gegaan is, is hij het niet waard. In dat geval verdient hij jou niet eens! Waarom zou jij om hem gaan verdrietig voelen als hij mogelijk met een ander aan het rollenbollen is. Wanneer je verdriet hebt, richt tot Allah en vraag hem om hulp. Je kan ook Istekhara doen door op bepaalde manieren advies aan Allah te vragen over een bepaalde onderwerp waar jij graag goede raad zou willen hebben dus o.a. liefde, examens, nieuwe baan een zaak opzetten etc 
> Je kunt dit doen door bijvoorbeeld 2 Raka sala te doen en daarna ga je zitten op de gebedkleedje en pak je de Quran. Vervolgens ga je de Quran onwillekeurig openen en daarvaan ga je 8 pagina's doorbladeren. Als je de 8e pagina hebt doorgebladerd hebt (is de pagina aan je rechtzijde), ga je de eerste 3 regels overslaan en vanaf de 4e t/m-6e regel ga je de Quran tekst lezen en de betekenis ervan. Klint de tekst positief, dan is de antwoord op jou vraag positief en klinkt het negatief is de antwoord op jou vraag negatief. Stel nou dat de volgende tekst staat " Mensen die andere mensen onrecht aandoen, zullen heel zwaar gestraft worden door Allah's toorn" Dit is een negatieve tekst hetgeen een NEE IS op de vraag!! Ik heb zelf ook ooit liedes verdriet gehad toen mijn vrouw wegging. Ze was Hindoe en bekeerd tot Islam uit haar vrijewil dus niet opgedrongen. Ze deed af en toe aan de Islam maar niet veel en Ramadhan was voor haar meer een dieet maand dan een heilige maand. Toen ze wegging, begon ze steeds minder te voelen voor de Islam en meer voor Hindoeisme. Ik had daar altijd aan getwijfels en wilde wel zeker van de zaak zijn want ze wilde wel weer bij me komen en kids nemen. Ik heb aan mijn goede praktiserende vriend gevraagd of ze wel of niet Moslim was. Hij ging voor mij door de Istekhara uitzoeken. Je gelooft je ogen niet uit wat er uitkwam. Ik weet even de aya niet maar heb nog steeds heel goed bewaard. De volgende antwoord uit: "Ze zijn degene die door bepaade omstandighede iets anders worden en als er weer bepaalde omstandigheden voordoen, keren ze terug naar datgene wat ze geweest zijn. In werkelijk zij zijn noch het een en ander". Met andere woorden: Ze was Hindoe en ze leerde mijn kennen en ging met mij trouwen en ze werd Moslim maar toen we uitelkaar gingen, begon ze meer te voelen voor Hindoeisme wat ze geweest was. Als ze echt Hindoe geweest was, zou ze nooit Moslim worden en als ze echt Moslim werd, zou ze nooit weer Hindoe worden. Ze dus noch Hindoe noch Moslim. Ik was blij toen ik het advies van Allah kreeg via de Quran en wist gelijk dat ik nooit en nooit met zo'n vrouw kinderen ga nemen. Ik moet wel heel eerlijk bekennen dat ik heel erg verslagen was door de verdriet. Achteraf gezien is beter geweest dat het zo gelopen is want Allah is alles wetend en die heeft het beste met zijn gelovigen. Hij laat je nooit in de steek maar wij laten Hem (onzelf) wel keer op keer in de steek terwijl wij Hem nodig hebben en niet Hij ons! 
> 
> Mijn lieve Allah waar haal ik dit energie vandaan en waarom doe ik dat? Ik hoop dat mijn energie niet een verspilde energie is want ik had netzo goed wat Islamitische tekst van Engels naar NL kunnen vertalen waar ik en vele andere mensen mogelijk veel meer aan hebben dan dit stukje. Allah zal het beter weten en zonder zijn wil gebeurt niets, maar gelukkig heeft Allah we aan ons de keuze gegeven om die te maken. Als ik reacties over dit artikel lees, weet ik meer hoe en wat!
> 
> Wa Assalam 
> ...




Joh je bent egt een aardige jongenman dankje voor alle hulp maar liefdesverdriet komt en gaat mijn verdriet is al verholpen maar bedankt voor je hulp en als jij ooit hulp nodig hebt ben ik dr ook  :knipoog:  
njah doeidoei :kus:

----------


## f_marokaantje

Zoals je Ziet Staat Er nu Weer wat anDers  :hihi:

----------


## rmaak

lieve buhari


ik heb helemaal geen liefdesverdriet
ik heb nog geen man tegen gekomen die dat waard is

ik ben alleen teleurgesteld in ons Marokkaanse mannen
echt waar ik heb al heel wat afspraakjes achter de rug, met als doel te trouwen natuurlijk
maar ons Marokkaanse mannen willen niet echt gelukkig zijn
uiterlijke schijn is voor hen belangrijker.
een heeeeel jonge vrouw, een vrouw waarvan ze denken dat ze nog maagd is??? of wel willen ze meteen al sex en dan hoeft het voor mijn niet meer!!!!!
als ik zie dat een oude man van 65 een vrouwtje gaat halen van Marokko die nog net uit de luiers is en dan kinderen begint te kweken,
ze niet rond komen en zo hun kinderen niet kunnen geven waar ze recht op hebben. (verwaarloozing is dat en dat is ook haram) maar voor hun is dat el******??
sorry dan heb ik daar toch zo mijn bedenkingen bij
ik ben een moslim en ik geloof steevast dat Allah het goed met mij voor heeft. 


wat ik mijn nog afvraag waarom hertrouwen al die oude mannen en vrouwen niet, en het is niet dat ze dat niet willen hoor. is dat ook al******???? is het dan ook Gods wil???

ik wil echt wel halal leven met een man, maar krijg de kans niet
en al die gescheiden mannen trouwen al binnen een maand..


aan mijn deur komt er niemand bellen
maar ik blijf optimistisch
allah is groot

----------


## zaouit sun 2

je komt vast wel iemand tegen die net zo als jou denkt, want er lopen genoeg leuke maroc mannen die ook zo denken,
maar wat lastig is dat ze met hun vrienden mee kletsen en doen

succes

----------


## azul34

salam oualikoum zuster,

er zijn idd genoeg mannen die alleen op seks uit zijn,maar.... je hebt ook genoeg mannen die goede manieren hebben en dus alle vrouwen respecteren,of ze nou maagd zijn of niet! en die trouwen ook met gescheiden vrouwen die ook nog eens kinderen hebben!
jammer genoeg ben jij tot nu toe alleen slechte voorbeelden tegen gekomen,maar insha allah kom je nog een lief,eerlijk,trouwe man!
uiteindelijk sommige dingen zijn vast gekoppeld aan ons lot.
wees jezelf, laat zien dat allah SWT en religie voor jou heel belangrijk zijn, en alles zal goed komen.
PS: zou je AUB geen grove woorden willen gebruiken :-) shokran en moge allah ons allemaal beschermen en op het rechte pad houden,amin!

----------


## bukhari

Ik ken een Pakistaanse vriend die is ooit uitgehuwelijk door zijn ouders met een meisje uit zijn familie. Er is nooit en goede band geweest tussen de 2 geweest. De man leeft in Nederland en de vrouw leeft in Pakistan al 20 jaar. Mijn vriend kan ook niet van haar scheiden ook al ze geen kinderen kan krijgen door familie problemen etc.
Hij wil heel dolgraag trouwen met een andere vrouw en met haar kinderen hebben om ook normale bestaan op te bouwen. Hij woont 18 jaar in Nederland woont op zichzelf en heeft Nederlandse passpoort. Hij probeert zoveel mogelijk aan de regels van de Islam te houden. Hij is wel 50 jaar en ziet aardig uit. 

Misschien iets voor jou een Pakistaanse moslim als je toch teleurgesteld bent in Marokaanse mannen? Je kunt ook Istekhara doen of het wel een goede keuse zou zijn of niet door bepaade gebeden te verrichten en advies aan Allah te vragen. Indien je wenst, mag je mij een persoonlijke berichtje sturen en anders gewoon hier antwoord op geven.

Wa Assalam 
Jahangir Bukhari

P.S. Wie weet moet ik als een donder een Maroc/Pak huwelijks voorbereidingen gaan treffen.

----------


## rmaak

> _Geplaatst door azul34_ 
> *salam oualikoum zuster,
> 
> er zijn idd genoeg mannen die alleen op seks uit zijn,maar.... je hebt ook genoeg mannen die goede manieren hebben en dus alle vrouwen respecteren,of ze nou maagd zijn of niet! en die trouwen ook met gescheiden vrouwen die ook nog eens kinderen hebben!
> jammer genoeg ben jij tot nu toe alleen slechte voorbeelden tegen gekomen,maar insha allah kom je nog een lief,eerlijk,trouwe man!
> uiteindelijk sommige dingen zijn vast gekoppeld aan ons lot.
> wees jezelf, laat zien dat allah SWT en religie voor jou heel belangrijk zijn, en alles zal goed komen.
> PS: zou je AUB geen grove woorden willen gebruiken :-) shokran en moge allah ons allemaal beschermen en op het rechte pad houden,amin!*


beste azul34

ik hoop heeeeeel erg ooit, de juist man tegen te komen.
het spijt mij van het taalgebruik, maar als jij als man geschokeerd bent hoe denk je dat ik mij voel als mannen zoiets zeggen
dit zijn niet mijn woorden.
dank je voor de lieve woorden

----------


## rmaak

> _Geplaatst door zaouit sun 2_ 
> *je komt vast wel iemand tegen die net zo als jou denkt, want er lopen genoeg leuke maroc mannen die ook zo denken,
> maar wat lastig is dat ze met hun vrienden mee kletsen en doen
> 
> succes*


he zaoiuit sun 2

bedankt voor de lieve woorden
ik hoop echt de ware tegen te komen
inschallah is dit voor mij geschreven

----------


## rmaak

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> [B]Ik ken een Pakistaanse vriend die is ooit uitgehuwelijk door zijn ouders met een meisje uit zijn familie. Er is nooit en goede band geweest tussen de 2 geweest. De man leeft in Nederland en de vrouw leeft in Pakistan al 20 jaar. Mijn vriend kan ook niet van haar scheiden ook al ze geen kinderen kan krijgen door familie problemen etc.
> Hij wil heel dolgraag trouwen met een andere vrouw en met haar kinderen hebben om ook normale bestaan op te bouwen. Hij woont 18 jaar in Nederland woont op zichzelf en heeft Nederlandse passpoort. Hij probeert zoveel mogelijk aan de regels van de Islam te houden. Hij is wel 50 jaar en ziet aardig uit. 
> 
> Misschien iets voor jou een Pakistaanse moslim als je toch teleurgesteld bent in Marokaanse mannen? Je kunt ook Istekhara doen of het wel een goede keuse zou zijn of niet door bepaade gebeden te verrichten en advies aan Allah te vragen. Indien je wenst, mag je mij een persoonlijke berichtje sturen en anders gewoon hier antwoord op geven.
> 
> Wa Assalam 
> Jahangir Bukhari
> 
> ...

----------


## elbasala

Hi lieve schat,

Ik heb een leuke man voor je als je echt interesse hebt dus reageer of stuur mij een mail en ik regel de rest !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## miss_fine1977

salaam,

zou ik de informatie mogen hebben?
dank je wel

----------


## azul34

> _Geplaatst door rmaak_ 
> *beste azul34
> 
> ik hoop heeeeeel erg ooit, de juist man tegen te komen.
> het spijt mij van het taalgebruik, maar als jij als man geschokeerd bent hoe denk je dat ik mij voel als mannen zoiets zeggen
> dit zijn niet mijn woorden.
> dank je voor de lieve woorden*



salam oualikoum zuster,


ik hoop dat inmiddels een lieve man jouw pad heeft gekruist insha allah.
verder hoop ik dat je fijne vakantie hebt gehad.
allah ma3ak!

----------


## rmaak

> _Geplaatst door elbasala_ 
> *Hi lieve schat,
> 
> Ik heb een leuke man voor je als je echt interesse hebt dus reageer of stuur mij een mail en ik regel de rest !!!!!!!!!!*




natuurlijk ben ik geintereseerd
vertel maar

----------


## bukhari

Ik heb toevalllig een Istekhara tekst gevonden!

Ik probeer je/jullie uit te leggen hoe je dat o.a. kunt doen.

Ga op donderdagavond, vrijdag of op een andere heilige dag (zoals: de geboorte van de Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.), Fatima Zahra (A.S.), Imam Ali (A.S.), De eerste data die meest geschikt zijn: Vrijdag 28e augustus " Sabbe Baraat" en 29e de geboorte dag van Imam Mahdi (A.S.) De Imam van (deze)Tijd, de onzichtbare en de verlosser van Ummah van Zijn grootvader Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.) en de Imam van Profeet Jesus (A.S.). 

Na het gebed verrichte te hebben, ga je 2 extra raka speciaal verrichten voor de Istekhara en als je klaar bent, leest je de volgende tekst op en dan ga je vervolgens de Koran pakken. De Koran onwillekeurig openslaan en 8 pagina's doorbladeren. Als je dat gedaan hebt, sla je 3/4 regels over en begin je met 4/5 regel de tekst te lezen en daaruit kun je afleiden of Allah in die tekst positief iets zegt of negatief.

Voorbeeld uit Sura Al-Aa-raaf, 4e Aya, "Hoeveel steden hebben Wij vernietigd! Onze straf overviel hen gedurende de nacht of tijdens de middagslaap". De uitkomst van je Istekhara is negatief dus NEE, 

en als je verder gaat naar Aya 21e van dezelfde Sura lees je deze tekst "21. En hij zwoer tot hen: "Ik ben voor u zeker een oprechte raadgever." Dit is positief en is JA.

Je kan een paar keer dit doen om zeker te zijn indien je wenst. Het kan zijn dat het voor jou nu een negatieve uitkomst heeft maar over 6 maanden of 2 jaar positieve uitkomt omdat de omstandigheden ook veranderen meestal niet blijvend zijn. 

Ik hoop dat ik jou/jullie hiermee genoegen gedaan heb in de Naam der Allah Machtige en Alles Wetende Allah.

Uw broeder Jahangir Bukhari

----------


## sweetygurl87

daar heb je zwaar gelijk in...DE MAN EN VROUW MOET MAAGD BLIJVEN maar tegenwoordig hebben ze nieuwe regels en is t halal voor de man om sex voor het huwelijk te hebben... ik ga me niet druk maken om dat ik weet allah is groot hij zal degene straffen die t wel hebben gedaan...maar moet je nagaan dat ze zich helemaal niet druk maken om allah ze denken niemand ziet mij het doen...HALLO ALLAH SLUIT NOOIT ZIJN OGEN...

ciao ciao

----------


## Wonder_boy

> _Geplaatst door rmaak_ 
> *een paar jaar geleden had ik ook iemand leren kennen.
> we kregen steeds ruzie in verband met sex, ik vond en vind nog steeds dat het niet kan voor het huwelijk. hij dreigde steeds om op een ander te gaan als ik het niet wou. want zonder sex kan hij niet leven. hahahaha ndus hoefde het voor mij niet meer
> voor mij is het belangrijk.vriendschap wederzijds respect, graag bij elkaar zijn en van elkaar houden komt op de eerst plaats.
> dus ik kom die kerel twee jaar geleden terug tegen in Marokko?
> aan de praat geraakt, hij ging een vrouw van Marokko trouwen want de vrouwen in Europa neuken er maar op los. die in Marokko zijn nog allemaal maagd;-)
> hij kan het weten, hij vind niet dat een hoer de moeder van zijn kinderen kan zijn???!!!!!
> wat maakt het van hem, hij die met alle vrouwen het bed induikt
> waarom denken mannen dat het voor hun ok is, en als een vrouw het doet ze een hoer is. HET IS TOCH HARAM VOOR ALLEBEI?NIET*


hallo,

Je moet van je eigen situatie uitgaan. Als jij vindt dat jij geen sex kan hebben alvorens je getrouwd bent, moet je dat zeker niet doen. Als een man dat niet kan respecteren, dan respecteert hij jou gewoonweg niet. Zo'n man is jou niet waard.

Het beste wat je dan in zo'n situatie moet doen, is hem duidelijk maken dat jij niet zo'n persoon bent en verder gaan met je leven.

Je vindt heus wel iemand die dezelfde ideeen heeft mbt sexualiteit en manier van leven.

Groeten,

----------


## Turkish_Delight

boeiende discussie. Maar hoe zit het met jongens die voordat ze papieren hebben trouwen met een gescheiden vrouw en deze dan dumpen om daarna in nederland of marokko een maagd te trouwen. 

Sex is een middel bij deze ze vervullen elkaars behofte en als hij heeft wat hij wil dan realiseerd hij ineens dat hij interesant in voor de "maagden" in Nederland en Marokko. Omdat hij papieren heeft en poen. 

(ik spreek uit ervaring)

----------


## Thermopylae

Tja, als je van jongs af aan mee krijgt, dat de man superieur is aan de vrouw....

----------


## bukhari

> _Geplaatst door Turkish_Delight_ 
> *boeiende discussie. Maar hoe zit het met jongens die voordat ze papieren hebben trouwen met een gescheiden vrouw en deze dan dumpen om daarna in nederland of marokko een maagd te trouwen. 
> 
> Sex is een middel bij deze ze vervullen elkaars behofte en als hij heeft wat hij wil dan realiseerd hij ineens dat hij interesant in voor de "maagden" in Nederland en Marokko. Omdat hij papieren heeft en poen. 
> 
> (ik spreek uit ervaring)*


Beste Turkisch Delight!

Ik geef je grote gelijk! Maar ik moet wel zeggen dat het anders om ook wel gebeurt. In dat geval hoeft de vrouw niet op zoek te gaan naar een maagd maar wel om haar man en misschien de kinderen over te halen nadat ze papieren heeft gehad door een niet Moslim man! 
Ben aantal keren door een Marokaanse vrouw benaderd voor zoveelste keer om een niet moslim man voor haar te zoeken voor papieren. Ik heb resoluut afgewezen omdat ze met hem dan ook het bed zou delen hetgeen ik beslist afwijs. Zij zou zondigen maar ik ook omdat ik haar zou meegeholpen hebben om dat te doen. 
Dit soort mensen komen je overal tegen dus niet alleen in Marokko maar ook in Turkije en elders!

Groetjes

----------


## Turkish_Delight

Beste Bukhari,

je hebt gelijk het gebeurd inderdaad overal ik ken turkse mannen die dit ook de turkse vrouwen heb ik nog niet meegemaakt. Ik ben heht alleen niet met je eens als je zegt dat deze mensen zich alleen beperken tot niet moslims om "te flessen". 

Mijn persoonlijke mening is dat je het huwelijk wat een centrale rol heeft in onze geloof niet als een middel moet gebruiken. En iemand die al een scheiding achter de rug heeft is al iemand die littekens heeft van het leven. Kan niet zo zijn dat het in onze geloof rechhtvaardig is om zo iemand nog meer de shit in te helepen.

Onze profeet heeft zelfd meerdere vrouwen gehad die eerder getrouwd waren. Maar de mensen van tegenwoordig hebben zo hun eigen regels (mbt geloof) en denken dat ze overal mee weg komen.

----------


## rachied001

wij willen seks jij toch ook je zegt het zelf (seks maakt het alleen maar mooier)

----------


## Abantertardup

Catherine Z. Jones and Jessica Simpson Strap On Lesbian Fucking!
http://www.thetubebender.com/player?q=260226

----------


## azul34

> _Geplaatst door Beta_ 
> *Een jonge mokkel en zeker geen bedorven rmaak.
> 
> Beta*



wat een lul ben jij zeg!
je vind jezelf heel wat maar je stelt niks voor ...
volgende x denk goed ff na voordat je iets typt jochie!  :eyebrow:

----------


## Edten

http://www.thetubebender.com/watch?movie=260226

----------


## Hadickten

Jessica Simpson and Laetitia Casta Seducing Waitress!
http://www.CheapVideoBlog.com/PlayMovie.asp?vid=260226

----------


## Abla

Ze maken inderdaad misbruik van gescheiden vrouwen,helaas....Mannen die zo denken over gescheiden vrouwen,weet je wat ze verdienen!? Ze verdienen gewoon een meid die hen WIJSMAAKT dat ze nog maagd is en dat ze zich mooi heeft laten naaien... Dan pas zullen ze beseffen wat een gescheiden vrouw die op de juiste manier getrouwd is geweest ,en er niet aan kan doen dat ze gescheiden is, wat zij waard is! Er bestaan nog ECHTE mannen...de hoop niet opgeven meid!

----------


## Abla

Behou je trots en laat je niet doen!

----------


## Lila Layla

He Bukhari, wat een wijze woorden. Het is in deze tijd als vrouw heel moeilijk om de juiste eerlijke man te vinden. Als je denkt dat jegoed zit bedriegt hij je. Zijn het bij jou alleen woorden of leef je naar dezer wijsheid.

----------


## Taroudanit

> Een jonge mokkel en zeker geen bedorven rmaak.
> 
> Beta


Hmmm...zehma jij blijft eeuwig jong...wakker worden sukkel...ooit zal je ook bederven (als je 't zo wilt noemen).

Tenzij je een robot bent.

----------


## Taroudanit

> lieve buhari
> 
> 
> ik heb helemaal geen liefdesverdriet
> ik heb nog geen man tegen gekomen die dat waard is
> 
> ik ben alleen teleurgesteld in ons Marokkaanse mannen
> echt waar ik heb al heel wat afspraakjes achter de rug, met als doel te trouwen natuurlijk
> maar ons Marokkaanse mannen willen niet echt gelukkig zijn
> ...


Dame,
je neemt me de woorden uit de mond. Onze Marokkaanse venten zijn rare wezens. 

Zelf zijn ze tegen de vijftig en willen ze een groen blaadje of meerdere vrouwen ipv te trouwen met hun leeftijdsgenoten en de gescheiden vrouwen een nieuwe kans geven.

Het rare is, als het een taromiet betreft, dan mag ze best twintig jaar ouder zijn, die dragen ze dan op handen en daar strooien ze met geld. Dat vinden ze dus heel vanzelfsprekend en bij hun eigen landgenoot... :slik!: 

Geef de moed niet op maar blijf hopen dat je die ene 'normale' vent zult tegenkomen.

----------


## Gitana1

he salaam moehalaikoem

He meisje gescheiden of niet, je moet echt doen wat Allah swt ons bevolen heeft,maagd blijven en het bed niet delen met iemand zonder huwelijk.

Er zijn idd mannen die proberen ah ja die is toch gescheiden wrm niet, maar die vergeten dat jij nog zelfrespect hebt. En dat Allah swt alles ziet. Die mensen zijn blind jong. Als ze zo denken,laat hen jong, die verdienen iemand die hen waard is,net zoals hun is.

Blijven volhouden meisje, wanneer Allah swt het wil,zal je hem zeker ontmoeten jong.

Dit leven is slechts voor even,dus blijf je best doen en insha Allah kom je er wel.

Die mannen die sex willen enzo, die willen gewoon een goedkope manier om aan hun sex te komen en denken het op zo'n manier te doen.

Sex is voor beiden haraam voor het huwelijk. Maar dat vergeten velen, ja natuurlijk het enige is dat vrouwen zwanger kunnen thuis komen en mannen niet. Maar het belangrijkste is,dat Allah swt het voor beiden haraam verklaard heeft punt.

Het leven is meer dan sex alleen,maar sommigen mannen hunleven draaien enkel daarom.

Als moslim doe je dat niet punt,zowel niet als man of vrouw,maar in deze maatschappij is het eerder normaal dan uitzonderlijk dat een man nog maagd is,en tegenwoordig zelfs vrouwen.

Allah yahdiena. en moge Allah swt al diegene die overspel plegen op het rechte pad brengen insha Allah.

K begrijp je volkomen,soms voel je je echt alleen maar blijf volhouden hopen en wanneer je het niet verwacht,komt jouw beurt insha Allah ook wel.

Als je wilt,wil ik je gerust toevoegen voor te praten.

Stuur een pm bericht,en dan geef ik je mijn msn wel.

Groetjes, hou je goed

wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## pouwerchike

> ik ben een marokkaanse vrouw van 41 jaar. ben op zoek naar een marokkaanse man rond mijn leeftijd, lief, eerlijk, verzorgt. gewoon. maar ik vind hem niet, mannen zijn allemaal op hetzelfde uit. als ze horen dat je gescheiden bent willen ze maar een ding. sex dus. ben steeds weer zo terleurgesteld.........
> voor mij kan sex niet voor het huwelijk, maar blijkbaar ben ik de enige die daar zo over denkt. Wat is er aan de hand???? zijn er dan geen mannen die het geluk zoeken, liefde wederzijds respect, vriendschap op de eerst plaats en de sex maakt het alleen maar mooier. 
> 
> mannen wat willen jullie????????


2leden boven jou man zoekt vrouw mes is dat wat voor gecheiden geen kinderen

----------

